# Can PML's date TM's?



## PleaseGoToSix (Dec 30, 2020)

I have a coworker in style and she has a crush on the PML at our store but neither of them really know what the policy is on dating between then. I've seen the large thread about the general dating policy already but it didn't seem to mention anything about a PML


----------



## MrT (Dec 30, 2020)

Yes a pml can date a tm, they are not their supervisor.  Probably one of the less grey area positions that can because they will also never be in charge of the store.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Dec 31, 2020)

The general rule of thumb used to be that TLs could date TMs as long as (1) the TM wasn't in the TLs department and (2) the TL wasn't a Senior TL. Now that Senior TL is gone, it depends on whether the TL is a key carrier or not (i.e. can they be in the store without an ETL present). If they are a key carrier, then it's a no. If they are not, then it's fine as long as they're not in the same department (or in AP). ASANTS though.

As @MrT stated, PMLs are fine because they do not supervise team members.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 31, 2020)

I
Knew it!


----------

